# Migraines



## ironchef (Jun 28, 2008)

Does anyone else here get frequent migraines? I usually have headaches 1-3 times a week. Don't know if they are caffeine or fatigue based but I sure do go through a lot of Excedrin and ibuprofein.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 28, 2008)

I get a lot of them... not as many as you do though.   They are HORRID.

Excedrin and ibuprofin do NOTHING for mine
I need much stronger meds.


----------



## jkath (Jun 28, 2008)

They run in the women of my family, however, mine aren't as bad as the others. My sisters are the worst, and she's had to go the the ER for some. 
Anyhow, for what it's worth, there are some foods that really help migraine sufferers:
(I happen to have this typed out on my computer, as I recently sent the info off to my mom)

This is info from Gillian McKeith's Food Bible:

MIGRAINE    
Causes may include: Stress, Liver imbalance, lack of sleep, food intolerances, poor posture or previous neck injury, blood-sugar imbalances, constipation, female hormonal fluctuations, exhaustion, toxicity, teeth grinding, dental problems, medications, dehydration, bright or flashing lights, smoking, foods that are high in the amino acid tyramine

ACTION PLAN
Keep a diary that includes everything you eat and drink to help identify triggers.

EAT/DRINK
*Water. Migraines may be caused by simple dehydration. Drink at least 8 glasses of water throughout the day to help prevent migraines. If you feel one coming on then sip a large glass of warm water. 
*Nettle, feverfew and cammomile teas together
*Magnesium-rich foods. Magnesium relaxes muscles and nerves and is often low in migraine sufferers. Good food sources include green vegetables, avocados, alfalfa sprouts, millet, brown rice, quinoa, soya, sea vegetables, hazelnuts and watercress.
*Hemp and flax seeds. These are high in essential fats that have an anti-inflammatory effect. Oily fish and other nuts and seeds are also good sources.
*Rye broth. This can help to relieve a migraine once it has started and may also be useful as a preventative.

AVOID
Tyramine-containing foods: chocolate, cheese, coffee, red wine, oranges, aged meats and foods containing MSG.
*Other problem foods may include potatoes, tomatoes (especially if cooked), dairy products, salt wheat, gluten yeast, beer and preservatives and additives. These all contain tyramine, an amino acid that can trigger migraines in some people.

HERBS AND SUPPLEMENTS    
*The herb feverfew can help in the long term. It will not help rescue a migraine once it hits but taken daily the effects are cumulative. Eat the leaves of the plant if possible for the best effect.
*Nettle tea can also be beneficial for its high mineral content.
*Extract of butterbur may help.
*Magnesium can help to relax the muscles and nerves.
*Vitamin B6 deficiency is common in those who suffer from migraines. If taking this long term, take a B complex vitamin as well.

EXTRA TIPS    
*Keep a food and symptom diary to identify any other offending foods. Bear in mind that a migraine may be caused by something eaten one or even two days before. The reaction is not necessarily immediate.
*Keep blood-sugar levels stable. Eat small meals and snacks regularly and avoid sugar, refined carbohydrates, caffeine and alcohol.
*Check your posture, especially if working at a computer all day. Try to keep the spine long and the shoulders down as this allows for good circulation to the head.
*See a chiropractor or osteopath. Straightening out areas of tightness or injury can improve circulation and reduce migraine attacks.
*If you get a migraine, put your feet in a basin of hot water and place a cold towel on your head.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 28, 2008)

If Excedrin and Ibuprofen work for you somewhat, try Excedrin for Migraines. Might work even better. You work in a kitchen, is it bright in there with lots of lights? If you have sensitive eyes bright lights will trigger migraines. But also stress and caffeine can do it, so stop being stressed and switch to decaf, LOL.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 28, 2008)

JKath, I was going to say that you're the fastest typist alive. Well, I know it's not my estrogen fluctuations...or at least I think so . It's probably a lack of sleep since I drink a lot of water and the other stuff doesn't apply to me. 

PDS, I have vicodin, but I try not to take it as much as possible, unless I'm at home and it's closer to bedtime.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 28, 2008)

lol.. yeah, vicodin works.. or at least it puts me to sleep for 6-8 hours and when I wake up the headache is gone.. percocet is good too.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 28, 2008)

Never had migranes until I was nearly killed in a vehicle accident a few years ago.  Head injury.  Then, the headaches came on with a vengeance.  My doctor prescribed Zomig, which worked magic...and quickly.

However, since I'd sustained a head injury because of the accident, I lost nearly all of my short-term memory and some of my long-term memory.  Day-to-day activities were a living hell.  I couldn't remember anything.  Forgot how to read, how to knit, crochet, do calculations for my end of our business, nearly everything.

Buck saw an article in the newspaper about a research study that was beginning and the researchers were looking for people who had suffered head injuries like mine.  I was accepted into the study and, as a result, was given a drug that treats Alzheimer's symptoms - Aricept.

It wasn't long after I began taking Aricept that my headaches stopped.  I mentioned that to the research docs and, later, a study was conducted on the effectiveness of Aricept for treating migranes.

I haven't had a headache of any kind in a number of years now.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 28, 2008)

Katie, did the zomig make you sleepy?  I take it now and like vicodin, it makes me very very tired.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 28, 2008)

It's been a long time since I have taken any Zomig, but I don't recall that it made me sleepy.  Although, when I got a migrane I tended to hunker down in the bedroom with all the shades closed, so it might've made me a bit drowsy initially.  I've been taking 10 mg./day of Aricept for several years now.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 28, 2008)

Could also be blood pressure related, IC. I started getting them after NEVER having a headache a day in my life. had a bunch of tests done, and an MRI, came down to a weak blood vessel in my brain and the blood pressure(a little high at the time)and that was the culprit.


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 28, 2008)

I used to get migraines alot, now they are few and far between.  Ever since we got a new bed, Tempurpedic, my back and my neck have been feeling 10 x better.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 28, 2008)

I read some where that green apples help with migraines. It's worth a shot. A friend of mine triggered hers from chocolate or honey. Maybe you could wear some glasses with a little shading at work and see if that helps. Experiment and you just might find a solution.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 28, 2008)

when i was in my thirties i had really bad migraines. had the visual signs , saw flashes of light and people's faces would be off kilter. 

went to eye doctor, not my eyes , but he put me on a diuretic and i never had another one. his theory was fluid in the body went into the vascular system.

before i started that, nothing helped with the pain. not even of the caffeine pills i was taking. 

babe


----------



## middie (Jun 28, 2008)

I used to get migraines all the time. After awhile I went to the doctor who did all kinds of tests. I had extremely high blood pressure to the point I literally could have died. I was put on blood pressure medication and haven't had a migraine since. It's been almost 5 years. So I suggest having your b.p. checked out.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

ironchef said:


> JKath, I was going to say that you're the fastest typist alive. Well, I know it's not my estrogen fluctuations...or at least I think so . It's probably a lack of sleep since I drink a lot of water and the other stuff doesn't apply to me.
> 
> PDS, I have vicodin, but I try not to take it as much as possible, unless I'm at home and it's closer to bedtime.


I've never had headaches and I'm sorry to hear you're having a problem with them. I did have a period of serious dizzy spells that were almost incapacitating many years back. After a complete work up with nothing found, my doc was grasping at straws and finally asked if I drank coffee. When I told him about a pot and a half a day, he jumped up and said that's it! He said I had caffeine toxicity and that it could cause dizziness heart palpitations and horrible headaches. I thought he was a complete idiot and that he just wanted to make up a cause because he was embarrassed that he couldn't pinpoint the problem. Still, I thought since I had paid him for his advice and gone through the tests,_ I _would be an idiot if I didn't at least try to see if stopping the coffee would help. I have to say that the symptoms disappeared within a week and have never come back. This may not be your problem but it's an easy and free thing to try. Good luck and I hope your head feels better. (If it doesn't, I wouldn't completely rule out the hormonal fluctuations angle.)


----------



## jkath (Jun 29, 2008)

As far as meds go, one that sis takes is imitrex (sp?). The injectable one seems to help more. 
As for your estrogen level, um, yeah...shoulda deleted that part out for you....!
When I first started getting migraines, I noticed they were very often triggered by my hypoglycemia. Again, mine is not nearly as bad as the other females in the family, but it is there. I've found that all the recent changes in my eating (within the last 6 months) has really lessened my ailments.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, IC. I've had severe cluster headaches (a different but related headache disorder) for more than 30 years. Not every headache is a migraine; most people who have headaches have tension headaches. Have you been evaluated and diagnosed by a doctor? If not, I would go that route first, so you will be sure of what you have and know that the treatment is appropriate. If you do have migraines, a doctor can prescribe medication that can help.


----------



## Angie (Jun 29, 2008)

I get headaches daily.  Sadly, they can all be cured with my prescription migraine pills that are $40 for 6.  Rarely do I have tension headaches and I think a lot of them are caused by my back/neck.  Estrogen was the culprit many years ago when I would have excruciating daily migraines, emergency room visits at 3 am for shots, etc.  Once I visited a neurologist he decided to take me off the pill and the migraines went away...sort of.  

I have one now, but it's just a little one that is tolerable.  Anymore I think I get full blown migraines a couple times a month.


----------



## candelbc (Jun 29, 2008)

I happen to be of the lesser population of a male who gets migraines weekly. Women are way more common Migraine sufferers. 

It seems like I have tried everything from Chiropractic, Food Journal, and MRI's. No solution yet.. 

Since the birth of my son, I have taken Migraine prevention to a new level. I do not like missing any of his little life because I can't get out of bed because of a migraine. 

I am back on my food journal, along with a complete Caffine free diet. Not my favorite thing, as I am DEFINITELY craving Coca-Cola. 

I am also taking a Migraine Medication called Midrin/IsoMeth. Most of the pills I have taken in the past have made me very nauseaus. This one doesn't seem to. Only problem is that you can only take so many pills in a one week period. 

Anyways, Migraines SUCK. I've been getting them since I was 5, and I am starting to get annoyed.

-Brad


----------



## Angie (Jun 29, 2008)

candelbc said:


> I happen to be of the lesser population of a male who gets migraines weekly. Women are way more common Migraine sufferers.
> 
> It seems like I have tried everything from Chiropractic, Food Journal, and MRI's. No solution yet..
> 
> ...


 
When I had my daily migraines I would take Propranonol for prevention.

I used to take Midrin but it made me feel so werid.  The nasal spray didn't work and tablets started to not work as well.  The Dr was going to switch me to the injections.  Now I take Maxalt and it works wonders!


----------



## letscook (Jun 29, 2008)

My sister has them and she swears by ginger tea 
When she feels one coming on she makes her tea

measurments i don't know

she'll  grate fresh ginger root and put into hot water


----------



## lulu (Jun 29, 2008)

I had migraines very badly in my teens. sometimes they were unrelenting for over a week   and I certainly lost a day a week regularly. when i was 17 my wisdom teeth were removed and the migraines stopped.  Only in the last few years have I had the occasional migraine again. 

Good luck finding a good control method to you all.


----------



## Constance (Jun 29, 2008)

Feverfew is reputed to be helpful for migraines. 

http://www.wtv-zone.com/WolfDogCircle/Herbs/feverfew1.html


----------



## pdswife (Jun 29, 2008)

Topomax is a daily med that you can take to prevent migraines.  It does seem to work pretty well.   I've used it in the past.


----------



## middie (Jun 29, 2008)

As far as meds go, one that sis takes is imitrex 

Yes but the problem with imitrex is you do grow immune to it. After some time it wan't help at all.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2008)

For those of you who have not been able to find relief from recurring head pain, please consider that it might not be migraine but cluster headache. They are not the same, and meds that work for migraine will not work for cluster headache. HTH.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2008)

Angie said:


> I get headaches daily.  Sadly, they can all be cured with my prescription migraine pills that are $40 for 6.  Rarely do I have tension headaches and I think a lot of them are caused by my back/neck.  Estrogen was the culprit many years ago when I would have excruciating daily migraines, emergency room visits at 3 am for shots, etc.  Once I visited a neurologist he decided to take me off the pill and the migraines went away...sort of.
> 
> I have one now, but it's just a little one that is tolerable.  Anymore I think I get full blown migraines a couple times a month.



Angie, you might consider contacting the manufacturer, or asking your doctor to - many pharmaceutical companies now offer programs to help people who can't afford the meds they need. It's worth a shot


----------



## Angie (Jun 29, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Angie, you might consider contacting the manufacturer, or asking your doctor to - many pharmaceutical companies now offer programs to help people who can't afford the meds they need. It's worth a shot


 
That is a good idea. I'll give it a try. I can't imagine what the cost would be WITHOUT insurance!! Thanks!

ETA:  From CVS.com

*MAXALT MLT 10 MG TAB*






Quantity: 3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Price: *$74.59*Quantity: 12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Price: *$298.99*


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 29, 2008)

Angie said:


> That is a good idea. I'll give it a try. I can't imagine what the cost would be WITHOUT insurance!! Thanks!
> 
> ETA: From CVS.com
> 
> ...


 Check here and also check Walgreens and Kmart they all have similar programs and they are adding more drugs all the time.
Walmart.com: Pharmacy: $4 Prescriptions


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 29, 2008)

Angie said:


> That is a good idea. I'll give it a try. I can't imagine what the cost would be WITHOUT insurance!! Thanks!
> 
> ETA: From CVS.com
> 
> ...


 
 MAXALT MLT is also known as this
[SIZE=+1]Rizatriptan Benzoate Oral disintegrating tablet[/SIZE]
What is this medicine?
RIZATRIPTAN is used to treat migraines with or without aura. An aura is a strange feeling or visual disturbance that warns you of an attack. It is not used to prevent migraines.
This medicine may be used for other purposes; ask your health care provider or pharmacist if you have questions.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 30, 2008)

There are different kinds of migraines, and they are caused by different things. I get what my doctor said are called "Classic Migraines." I lose part of my vision, sometimes I see sparkles, once I got sick to my stomach. Then about 20 minutes after I lose part of my vision I get the headache. The doctor said the blood vessels to the eyes close up, then after about 20 minutes they open, causing the headache. He prescribed some pills, which I had to take after the headache started. 

Then I started reading about it and found out that Niacin keeps the blood vessels open (also helping with cholesterol), so I tried it. I used to get a migraine every week or two. Now I get one every year or two, if that. I buy the non-flushing Niacin capsules at WalMart. They only cost a few dollars and have done wonders for me.

Barbara


----------



## candelbc (Jun 30, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> There are different kinds of migraines, and they are caused by different things. I get what my doctor said are called "Classic Migraines." I lose part of my vision, sometimes I see sparkles, once I got sick to my stomach. Then about 20 minutes after I lose part of my vision I get the headache. The doctor said the blood vessels to the eyes close up, then after about 20 minutes they open, causing the headache. He prescribed some pills, which I had to take after the headache started.
> 
> Then I started reading about it and found out that Niacin keeps the blood vessels open (also helping with cholesterol), so I tried it. I used to get a migraine every week or two. Now I get one every year or two, if that. I buy the non-flushing Niacin capsules at WalMart. They only cost a few dollars and have done wonders for me.
> 
> Barbara


 
Thanks Barbara.. I might have to give that a try! At this point, I'll try just about anything.. Do you take it each day, or only when you are getting a headache/migraine?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been experiencing classical migraine symptoms since I was 7.  (That first one...I thought I was going blind, it was that scary).  Headache is typically on only one side of my head, and that pain is preceeded by strange auras of light and loss of peripherial vision on the opposite side.  The light show lasts about 20 minutes, starting from a flicker until it grows, almost blocking out everything in my line of sight.  It ends as slowly as it builds.  The pain can be bad enough to be nauseating to hardly noticable.    In my case, it's entirely hormone level related.  Birth control pills and pregnancy brought the headaches on almost daily.   I don't take anything for them except the ocassional aleve.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 30, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Then I started reading about it and found out that Niacin keeps the blood vessels open (also helping with cholesterol), so I tried it. I used to get a migraine every week or two. Now I get one every year or two, if that. I buy the non-flushing Niacin capsules at WalMart. They only cost a few dollars and have done wonders for me.
> 
> Barbara


This is really interesting, Barbara. I do get little headaches when I get overheated in the sun, but they go away quickly as soon as I cool down. Since I've started on high-dose Niacin for cholesterol, I haven't had a single one, but I hadn't put the 2 together. Thanks for this. I have a friend who suffers from headaches and I'm going to pass this on.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 30, 2008)

It could be tension headaches. I should probably do what was suggested and start logging possible triggers that set the headaches off. But usually I get them from when I wake up, so it's not as simple as say, eating something and then I get it an hour later. It's rare that I'm already up and it comes on. I know it's not my BP. Every year when I go to the doctor it's the same: 110-114/70-74. The last time I mentioned my headaches to the doctor, he didn't really give me a succinct answer as to what could be the cause, he just prescribed me vicodin. Maybe I should see another doctor.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 30, 2008)

candelbc said:


> Thanks Barbara.. I might have to give that a try! At this point, I'll try just about anything.. Do you take it each day, or only when you are getting a headache/migraine?


Every morning.  You will want to try the non-flushing capsules and not just regular tablets.  They weren't that big a problem, but when you first start taking the regular ones they can cause you to turn kind of red, and you might get an intense itch (especially wherever there is pressure, like elastic, or your rear if you are sitting, etc.) that will last for 5-20 minutes.  Once you have taken it for a week or so, this usually stops.  With the non-flushing capsules, you don't get that at all.

I did stop taking it for awhile, but then I started getting migraines again, and my cholesterol was up, so I take them every day now.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 30, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> ...I thought I was going blind, it was that scary...


That's what I thought too!  It really was scary!

Barbara


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 30, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> That's what I thought too!  It really was scary!
> 
> Barbara



How old were you?  I remember it like it was yesterday.  I was in second grade.  It was during recess.  At the time I was in the parochial school, taught by nuns.  I started crying and tried to explain what was happening.  I got yelled at and then sent to the nurse.  She yelled at me and then called my mother.  By the time she got there, the lights had ended, but the headache was awful.  
It wasn't until I was much older that I connected the lights with the headache and longer still before I connected it with hormonal increases.


----------



## Alix (Jun 30, 2008)

Ironchef, if what you have are tension headaches may I suggest you look at massage to help? I tend to clench/grind my teeth and it causes all the muscles in my neck to tighten up giving me nasty headaches. The massage (once every six weeks) is a lifesaver and has really helped the frequency. If they are migraines, well I have never had success with Imitrex, but I take Cafergot (ergotamine and caffiene) with a chaser of Maxeran (anti nauseant) and it works within the hour. The cafergot works by constricting the blood vessels that have dilated huge (which causes the blindness, pain etc). It does have the nasty side effect of making you nauseated and if gravol works for you try that with the cafergot. 

Vera and Barbara, reading your posts was like reading my own life. (Wow was that a messed up sentence) Anyway...I was in grade 8 and went blind for a few minutes then the pain hit. WOW! I thought I had a brain tumour and was dying too. Also, when I was pregnant I had a migraine every week to 10 days until I was over 30 weeks. And all they let you take is Tylenol. HA! Thats like throwing tic tacs in the ocean to change its flavour. I'm down to about 1 or 2 a year now. I've discovered that commercial red wine, aspartame and most dark green veggies in larger quantities are triggers for me. I've worked around those and life is MUCH better now.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 1, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> How old were you?...


Fortunately I was older.  I was around 25.  If I had been younger I wouldn't have had the resources to investigate it and find something a lot cheaper than the medicine the doctor prescribed, and that prevented them rather than having to wait for the headache to hit.  My doctor said that although they can happen at any age (he got them also), they are very common during the "child raising" years, as they are pretty stressful.  You think?  

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 1, 2008)

IC, my Mother would get migraines like that.  She had to see a neurologist because they would incapacitate her.  Those meds you have are just a cover-up for an underlying problem.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2008)

ironchef said:


> It could be tension headaches. I should probably do what was suggested and start logging possible triggers that set the headaches off. But usually I get them from when I wake up, so it's not as simple as say, eating something and then I get it an hour later. It's rare that I'm already up and it comes on. I know it's not my BP. Every year when I go to the doctor it's the same: 110-114/70-74. The last time I mentioned my headaches to the doctor, he didn't really give me a succinct answer as to what could be the cause, he just prescribed me vicodin. Maybe I should see another doctor.



Is that a general practitioner or internist you're seeing? I would see a neurologist about the headaches. Vicodin will take away the pain, temporarily, but doesn't address the cause. There might be something that will prevent them.


----------



## jkath (Jul 1, 2008)

IC, I also think you may need a new doc! I can't imagine taking vicodin for migraines. 

Also, for those who get really nauseated by migraine, tigan was my lifesaver.


and for the women, my pain & frequency of migraines also lessened when the doc changed my prescription for the pill to Desogen (which is generic for Mircette).


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 3, 2008)

Alix said:


> Ironchef, if what you have are tension headaches may I suggest you look at massage to help? I tend to clench/grind my teeth and it causes all the muscles in my neck to tighten up giving me nasty headaches. The massage (once every six weeks) is a lifesaver and has really helped the frequency.


You know, Alix, I'm convinced that massage will cure practically anything. Really. Even stuff you didn't know you had. I personally think that touch has magical healing properties by itself and when you get a deep massage, it heals you from the inside out. (That along with a hot bath, clean sheets and plenty of liquids.)


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

My mom used to think she got migraines but in fact after diagnosis she has Cranial Neuralgias. Cranial Neuralgias

It is pretty awful when you get an attack.

Constant migraines aren't something you should have to deal with - source out the problem whether its food, stress, posture, or an underlying problem such as my Mom has.


----------



## Alix (Jul 3, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> You know, Alix, I'm convinced that massage will cure practically anything. Really. Even stuff you didn't know you had. I personally think that touch has magical healing properties by itself and when you get a deep massage, it heals you from the inside out. (That along with a hot bath, clean sheets and plenty of liquids.)



Amen to that. I can't get over what an improvement in my overall health there has been since I started with the regular massage. But the biggest benefit is the decrease in headaches.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 3, 2008)

And it makes you feel absolutely fantastic too, doesn't it Alix? A long time ago, before the nursing shortages, nurses used to give each hospital patient a massage every day they were there because they know it helps patient's heal faster and decreases pain.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

I get free massages whenever I want! Well, Nick usually says yes... lol


----------



## Claire (Jul 8, 2008)

I am fortunate in that I do not.  However, gals who wrote in, you will be pleased to know that menopause AND blood pressure meds both can cause you to have pain-free older years!  Girlfriends, mother in law, etc, all have gone through most of their adult lives with several a week, then when they hit menopause the headaches either went away or were greatly diminished.  

By the way, anyone knows a REAL Hawaiian pizza is Spam and pineapple, NOT Canadian bacon!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 10, 2008)

I cannot look at the word migraine anymore without thinking of a show I was watching the other day.  I was watching a "Mad About You" rerun, and their odd British neighbor (not odd because she was British, but just a weird woman) came over asking for some medicine for her husband.  I will have to write it the way it sounded for this to make sense.  She said, "He has a 'mee-graine.'"  (I don't know if that is how it is pronounced in England, so if it is, please don't get mad at me for thinking it was funny!).  Now whenever I see this thread, I think, "He has a mee-graine!"  

Barbara


----------

